# KJV Weirdos



## bookslover (Mar 5, 2007)

No, that subject heading DOES NOT refer to any KJV folks here on Puritanboard.

At a blog I read a lot, it's owner, Cath, has stumbled upon a website that appears to be definitely run by some KJV only-types who _have_ gone off the deep end.

Cath, herself, prefers the KJV, and her post (the latest one) is a very sober and balanced opinion about both the website she found and the KJV in general.

She is at www.ninetysixandten.wordpress.com.


----------



## etexas (Mar 5, 2007)

bookslover said:


> No, that subject heading DOES NOT refer to any KJV folks here on Puritanboard.
> 
> At a blog I read a lot, it's owner, Cath, has stumbled upon a website that appears to be definitely run by some KJV only-types who _have_ gone off the deep end.
> 
> ...


Some people corrupt great things......the AV was an Anglican/Puritan effort. EVERY SINGLE King James "nut" I have met HATES Anglicans, Presbyterians and all types of Reformed Churches. I also found that.......strange! Most of these are hardcore Indie-Fundies. They are a rough lot! They don't like anyone unless you are EXACTLY like them.  (By the way I love the AV....it is a question of perspective.) Pax Vobiscum


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 5, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Some people corrupt great things......the AV was an Anglican/Puritan effort. EVERY SINGLE King James "nut" I have met HATES Anglicans, Presbyterians and all types of Reformed Churches. I also found that.......strange! Most of these are hardcore Indie-Fundies. They are a rough lot! They don't like anyone unless you are EXACTLY like them.  (By the way I love the AV....it is a question of perspective.) Pax Vobiscum



Yeah, well as the saying goes: "With friends like these..."

Seriously, I was honestly ignorant of the fact for a number of years that there was a strong AV strain in Reformed theology. For the longest time, I thought the only people that argued for the KJV were backwater extremists.

I have much more respect for the opinion in favor of the AV than I did but it does take a paradigm shift in thinking because the nuts really do poison the well.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Mar 5, 2007)

More value in the first 2 comments to the article than the actual article itself.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I have much more respect for the opinion in favor of the AV than I did but it does take a paradigm shift in thinking because the nuts really do poison the well.



Just wait until 2011 (just 4 years from now) - the 400th anniversary of the AV. The nuts will _really_ be falling out of the trees then!


----------



## etexas (Mar 5, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Just wait until 2011 (just 4 years from now) - the 400th anniversary of the AV. The nuts will _really_ be falling out of the trees then!


The way I see it, these people defend a GREAT Bible.....for all the wrong reasons! Dr. Robert L. Thomas NOT an "AV" man wrote ,"No errant doctrinal views affected the translators significantly." I once asked hardcore King James man, "Why do you call this a perfect Bible when you feel the Anglicans are corrupt Papist and the Puritans Wild-Eyed Witch burners." I felt it a fair question....I thought he was going to have a stroke!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 6, 2007)

"They all need to go _fetch a compass_ out of here!"​
What, and end up where they started?

"The way I see it, these people defend a GREAT Bible.....for all the wrong reasons!"​
Well, not _all_ the wrong reasons. They do it as they believe they have a sure Word of God, and fight to keep the issues clear and the Word they hold untampered-with.

One ought to distinguish those who do not reason well and are crude in their presentations from those who are historically and textually astute, such as Cloud, Moorman, Waite, Grady, etc. As was pointed out, they _are_ a rough lot, but nonetheless scholarly for that.

I hold with them in _this_ fray, though when it comes to the Doctrines of Grace, God grant me the Spirit and wisdom to oppose them well.

Steve


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> "They all need to go _fetch a compass_ out of here!"​
> What, and end up where they started?
> 
> "The way I see it, these people defend a GREAT Bible.....for all the wrong reasons!"​
> ...


Steve. I did not express myself well when I said "...for all the wrong reasons". I was making a reference to people who seem to think the AV fell out of the sky complete. I am an AV man myself ,I do use CT Bible for reference and reading but I love the AV. Having made clear what I meant, I stand by it Some do defend it for the wrong reasons. Don't believe me? Check out their sites. Pax Vobiscum


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 6, 2007)

bookslover said:


> No, that subject heading DOES NOT refer to any KJV folks here on Puritanboard.



*Richard places his weapon back into its holster*


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 6, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> *Richard places his weapon back into its holster*


----------

